# Entrada balanceada, hace falta ajuste del CMRR?



## 0110110h (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola el tema es que quiero hacer una entrada balanceada con un TL072 para el amplificador UCD de ejtagle, se que generalmente se usa el circuito que adjunto acá:




Mi pregunta es si en la práctica es necesario poner el potenciómetro VR1 para mejorar el CMRR o simplemente con usar todas resistencias de 10k metalfilm al 1% se obtiene un buen CMRR.


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 14, 2011)

Si quieres mejor CMRR usa un amplificador de instrumentacion, no sabria decirte si ese pot mejoraria tambien el CMRR, pero en "teoria" solo basta que sea de 10k

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h (Jun 14, 2011)

En realidad quiero una entrada balanceada sencilla pero que sea usada comúnmente, lo normal.... no exijo una determinada cantidad de CMRR


----------

